# 70 % success rate on clomid and metformin?



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI Everybody

I went to a hospital appointment on Tuesday and they have prescribed Clomid again for the next 6 months? Aarggggghh

I'm currently taking metformin 9 have beenon it for 3 months) and i think i can say that something is happening. My cycle has gone shorter by a week and around the middle ( day 13) i have cervical mucus... sorry tmi). 
The consultant says that if i take clomid and metformin together my chances have gone up to 70%, has anybody else been told this?

Do many people conceive whilst taking them both?
I have had OI with menogon but didn't respond to that.

Any feedback would be appreciated

Thanks

Claire xxxxxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

I too have started metformin and clomid in january. I tried clomid alone last Jan for a couple of months but did not ovulate. Now trying clomid again with metformin as cons thinks this will greatly improve chances. Research looks good.
Good luck!!!
Petal pie


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

Just read your post and wanted to let you know that I conceived on my first cycle of clomid and metformin together, and then conceived second time after the second cycle of clomid and metformin together.

Seems it worked perfectly for me but I know that I am extremely lucky indeed.

Good luck with your treatment and hope you get BFP's real soon

S xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Claire

can't really help as I only take clomid, though if it helps me ov. more then my success rate goes up anyway  

Were abouts in Lancashire are you?  If you don't mind me asking

kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the sound of the odds!

This is my first month on Clomid and Met together, AF is due tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flowerpot - Lets hope AF stays away xxxx I remmember you from last time i was on Clomid, how are you doing?

Kim - Im near Lancaster, where abouts are you?

Shelley - Well done on the Clomid and Metformin, lets hope it works for us, Congartulatrions xxxxx

Petal pie - Good luck, keep me posted

Well i think i ahve ovulated this month on metformin alone. Im currenlty on cd 18.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi BBMonster

I'm on clomid + met - and was having a look on an nhs website yesterday into the chances of success on this combination

it basically said over a period of six months the chances of a woman getting pregnant on clomid alone was 1 in 10 and this went to 1 in 3 if on clomid + met - so here's hoping!!

BTW I lived in Heysham for a year, when I worked at a radio station in Preston - so Lancaster was like a second home to me...I then moved to Garstang so didn't get back so often but I still go back to Lancashire quite a bit to visit a good mate of mine who still lives there. had some fab times there


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI Bendy

My mate lives in Heysham at the mo, its a lovely place.
I live in Carnforth, don't know if you ever went?

1 in 3 sounds good to me, lets hope its true and happens for both of us xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yea - my dh was doing some consulting work at the power station in Heysham and his boss lived in Carnforth - great place - had a good pub there if I remember rightly that did 'Desparate Dan' mixed grills that dh used to dribble over!!

here's hoping we won't be on these pills for too long then eh?    - don't know about you but some days I feel like I'd start rattling if someone shook me upside down!   and I HATE the side effects of BOTH of them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Claire again  
I remember you too!

I'm ok thanks, this is my 11th month on clomid can you believe it    but as I said this is my first with Metformin added in.  giving this a go for a while and we're also on the IVF waiting list (NHS - 3 years so may look into private later in year) so in the meantime trying to get slimmer and get my BMI down!!  AF due tomorrow, but not sure we got jiggy at the right time   so not too hopefull. No belly ache but back ache.

Lets hope we are the 1 in 3


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi claire, I'm in Haslingden, Rossendale.  

1 in 3 wish I was on Met!!!!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey flowerpot - I was on Clomid months ago but i took myself off it because it was horrible, so then we had OI but i didn't respond to that. We are going to Greece in June so i wasn't going to have any treatment til after we came back, the OI really took it out of me, very stressful injecting yourself and not even ovulating, i just wanted a break. We booked the holiday coz we never been abroad before. Anyways i decided in the end to take clomid again with metformin, thought some treatment would be better then no treatment. I'm not holding out much hope, i ain't got pregnant in 3 years so i don't think i will now. I cant believe you have been on it for a year? Have you noticed any difference since taking the metformin? My cycle went to 29 days last month from 36 with lots of cm ( sorry .... tmi) from day 13 to day 17, and also the same this month, I'm on day 19 now. Well I'm droning on, hope you are OK xxxxxxxx  
P.S  - I hope AF stays away and that the backache is for a good reason  

HI Kim - you OK?   Where abouts is Rossendale?

Bendy - I aint got a clue what pub you are on about with the ' desperate dan ' mixed grills. I know exactly what you mean about rattling, metformin amd folic acid and now clomid. What a woman has to do for a family.
Did you go to many of the pubs in Lancaster? Oh them nights!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire, this is my first month on met   The initial met   and then again when i upped the dose was something else!  thankfully I seem to be used to the 3 a day now as long as I watch what I eat, too much rice seems to make me worse.

Interesting about the cycle length, AF due today (CD32) but who knows, I guess it could now be longer.  When your cycle length went longer, did that mean you ov'd later?  I had definite ovulation pains 14 days ago.

Nice to have you back with us   xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry i think i misled you. My cycle went SHORTER, from 36 days to 29. I don't know about ovulating? I never seem to do so before but the past 2 months i have noticed lots of cm around mid cycle, and it lasts for about 4 days changing in consistency. thi has only happened since being on metformin, could it be ovulation or a possible side effect?

I hope AF stays away, have you got any signs of her coming? I hope not !!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like you're getting all the positive signs for ovulation hun which is great!  Sorry, I read your message wrong, I'm with you now about the cycle length.

I dont have any of my usual symptoms (sore boobs, bloated, stomach pains) but have got a churning stomach but I've had that all month with the Met, and backache.  Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I really do hope that AF keeps away from you.

I have had sore boobs now from the time of ovulation and tummy ache, i aint holding out much hope on it working tho.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

When is your AF  due?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

not yet, im only on day 19. if last month is anything to goby it wii be about 10 days time or hopefully not at all. 
Any signs yet? Are you going to test?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fingers crossed 

nope, just been to loo, still got backache but nothing else.  Not gonna buy a test until tomorrow and test thurs if nothing.  I'm not totally convinced we got jiggy on the right day so not too hopeful x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

It doesnt have to be abng on the day tho? I never know what day so we just get jiggy as soon as cm starts and do it every other day from there until it stops. What day do we actually ovulte when the cm starts?

Do you still speak to noodles? I remember her from the baord, she got pregnant, do you know how shes doing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We had jiggy a couple of days before I got the ov pains and a couple of days after, they say the swimmers can live for days so you never know!

Noodles posted on the clomid bubs message a while ago and on another one too, from memory I think she is having a girl!  She is such an inspiration knowing that just because you have been no these loony pills for so long it can still happen, she got pregnant taking Met only too


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

wow!! There is hope for us then!!

Stay positive for tomorrow and thursday xxxxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Such good replies girls! I hope we are all 1 in 3s! The research does all give me hope. 
Got naughty weekend booked for about the right time this weekend so heres hoping...............
Petal Pie xxx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi can i just add that the first month i combined metformin and Clomid i got a   and i am 23 weeks pregnant with a little  

So it is possible that it can work when you combine both drugs.

Hope everyone on the board is well

Hoping you all get you BFP really soon

Samx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good to see everything's going well Sam - I joined FF not long after you got your BFP

It's great to hear success stories - it's my second month of clomid and met - so fingers crossed!

enjoy what's left of your nine months!

S
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi sam, lovely to "see" you,
glad everything is going well, do keep us posted! 

Thanks for that, its good to hear success stories xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls, we've just had another metforming BFP, Sky8 !!  It just gets better    xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for Sky8 and metformin - lets hope the rest of us aren't long after with our  s!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

There are quite a few BFP's with metfromin and clomid aint there. Noodles was my inspiration from last time i waas on here.
Quick question, i have had sore bbos now for a coupls of days, is this due to ovulation or does it mean its all over? Im on cd 20

Claire xxxx

Congratulations Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire, sore (.)(.) could mean anything, this is the horrible thing that pregnancy and AF symptoms are the same.   its a good sign


----------

